# block flash games



## jinnyjonn (Oct 16, 2007)

hi,

i do need to block all the free flash games in our network.i have this problem since all the users are all playing in the web,i cant identify the sites when most of the sites are provided with free flash games.Is there any possible way that i can block this without disabling adobe flash player and java applications because i need this in my other applications.


Thanks,
jinnyjonn23


----------

